# Just installed new holey rock plus black sand



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think. It is a cheap digital video camera so it has a hard time picking up the lights from the quad t5HO but it was the best I could do.

Still need to add some plants but this is where I am thus far after redoing this tank. This is my 75g.






PS...soundtrack is Pink Floyd...great song for dazing at aquariums. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *13razorbackfan*,

The black sand looks amazing. What type did you use?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *13razorbackfan*,
> 
> The black sand looks amazing. What type did you use?
> 
> ...


Black sand from petco....


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

This is looking kool
White rock + black sand :dancing:


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> PS...soundtrack is Pink Floyd...great song for dazing at aquariums. :thumb:


Great music for just relaxing in whatever way u like 

The tank looks great! Those are some good looking fish


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > PS...soundtrack is Pink Floyd...great song for dazing at aquariums. :thumb:
> ...


Pink floyd and David gilmour just put me in a mood. Great music.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

loving ur blue dolphin!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

sunny231 said:


> loving ur blue dolphin!


Thanks...he is my buddy.

Here is a pic I took right before I redid my tank


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Bro, what size tank is he in? I want one but I'm scared cause I have a 75G :-?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

phister said:


> Bro, what size tank is he in? I want one but I'm scared cause I have a 75G :-?


75g but eventually upgrading. Just not sure when I can afford it. They do grow slowly so I have some time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh man, I'm guessing these guys need 100G+ tanks huh?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

phister said:


> Oh man, I'm guessing these guys need 100G+ tanks huh?


At least 6' tanks with some depth as well....they get fairly large.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

How often do you have to clean your rocks? Or do you have a pleco or two in there taking care of that?

I set my 125g up with 140 lbs of black sand, which I love...but my holey rock (and my lace rock) have algae on them (which I like), but it doesn't contrast as much as it does when the rocks are clean.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tycoonbob said:


> How often do you have to clean your rocks? Or do you have a pleco or two in there taking care of that?
> 
> I set my 125g up with 140 lbs of black sand, which I love...but my holey rock (and my lace rock) have algae on them (which I like), but it doesn't contrast as much as it does when the rocks are clean.


Well....I think I am just going to let them grow algae but I do have a bristlenose pleco.....that is what I would recommend. There are some people who pull their rocks once every 6months to a year and bleach them. I don't think I am going to do that. Besides I think the green with the white and black will look nice. I wanted to add plants but they dig around so much they would just float away.


----------

